# Nikolai Baskov Comes To the US



## Jeremyclassical (Dec 15, 2011)

I saw the Russian tenor, Nikolai Baskov's live concert on PBS last week and was so excited to see that he announced a US tour to a handful of major cities!

See for yourself: http://nikolaibaskov.com/concerts


----------

